# People are scum



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have no hope for humanity.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

urinate on it


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

what was the guarantee?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Not sure which is worse.

But I guess either GrubHub in my market or my training of the GrubHub ML/AI has gotten GH to almost never send me < $10 orders anymore by filling the gap with their "bonus" aka tip-from-GH.

All of the rejected orders were > $10. I hate the 16th Street Smash Burger so I rejected that. Crepes shop had 30 minute wait (they seem to give these types of orders to people that aren't on a scheduled block). The other was while I was already on another delivery.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> what was the guarantee?


$12 per hr in my market.



WNYuber said:


> urinate on it


No reply.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

reject


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

as a customer i want my food. with Grubhub I tip and the driver sees it right away. Hopefully it motivates them.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

As a person i have always tipped the driver for the pizza . I Rem i was 4 or so years old my dad said and explained why we tip them.
Those people are total trash . Cant tip a driver risking there life to get your food then cook at home .!
If i were running these platforms i guarantee 20 an hour for every delivery in impacted states ny mi ohio so on.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stop taking zero tip orders, kids.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I have no hope for humanity.
> View attachment 455404


Mind to you this was a large Red Robin dinner. Easily $100 clams dinner cost.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

$100 clams?? Must be some fancy clams.

Personally, I wouldn't order clams from a burger restaurant. Especially not $100 worth


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> $100 clams?? Must be some fancy clams.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't order clams from a burger restaurant. Especially not $100 worth


Clams... Dinero.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> I have no hope for humanity.
> View attachment 455404


Yes.
They Are !


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

How is that guy scum? He said "no tip" and you replied "fine by me!" then took the order. It's not his fault that you accept trash orders.


----------

